# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: کامپایل برنامه در لینوکس

## arvant

با سلام 
ما از kdevelop استفاده میکنیم
حالا یه سوال داشتیم و اون این که چطوری میشه برای یه پروژه که پر از فایل های h.* و cpp.*است فایل های .configure و make  را بسازیم.

----------


## barbodar

Kdevelop is one my favorites and good news is that if you make a project with it's wizard it itself will generate what ever you want!

----------

